

Ask HN:I started(&sold) FounderMatchup, now looking for my next big opportunity. - smit

I just finished freshmen year of college. I had co-founded FounderMatchup which ran successful events in Boston and NYC to help entrepreneurs find co-founders. We got acquired a few days ago. 
I am either looking to start something interesting with a great team or join a growing early stage startup.
A fellow hackernews friend described me as "bold and ambitious, and when you want something you go after it. You're pretty much made for marketing or founding." 
What are your thoughts folks? Any interesting opportunities for me or some you know of? I live in Boston but open to SF as well.
My email is smit at smitpatel dot com.
======
skadamat
You should become really good at biology and computer science and go work for
something epic like Halcyon molecular! Or Robotex!

Check out some of the founders fund companies, <http://www.foundersfund.com/>,
a lot are doing some super cutting edge stuff (and some are doing consumer
internet too)

~~~
smit
Haha I wish. I've always hated bio. I am into technology but not bio-tech.
Robots are cool but something I don't know much about.

------
mchannon
Sounds like the world is your oyster. I'll throw my hat in. Recommend you add
something about yourself to the public part of your HN profile to make it
easier to gauge the fit.

Staying in college or dropping out?

~~~
smit
Thank for the recc buddy. While I add stuff, feel free to check out my blog:
smitpatel.posterous.com, twitter.com/smit1293 and my
linkedin.com/in/smitkpatel. Dropping out or not is based on what happens over
the summer. So far I've learnt a lot more outside school haha.

------
rmATinnovafy
May you provide an email address?

~~~
smit
smit at smitpatel dot com

------
youngdev
Did you help with the M&A of FounderMatchup? What type of startups are you
interested in?

~~~
smit1293
I am interested in anything that solves a problem. I am mostly into consumer
facing products in web and mobile. I honestly havent figured out what exact
areas I like so am open to everything. I do spend a substantial amount of time
on social media. Hope this answers your question? If not lets chat over email
:)

